# National Wreaths Across America Day - Dec.18



## Jace (Dec 18, 2021)

The day we honor our fallen U.S. veterans.

The mission is to remember, honor and teach the value of freedom by carrying-out and cordinating wreath-laying ceremonies at Arlington National Cemetery, as well as at 2,500 additional 
locations in all 50 states, at sea and abroad.

There is no better time to express our appreciation for our fallen veterans than
 during the "hustle & bustle" of the holiday season.

Do you or have you ever participated in the event.

If you can't, just light a candle, if you can...which I will do!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Jace (Dec 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thank you s-o-o much for the remarkable picture!


----------

